# Piston Filler



## apple320 (Apr 4, 2009)

This is a pen that I built around a Schmit piston


Still learning and trying diffrent things.

Chris


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 6, 2009)

Chris,
Like I said, This one is a keeper.  Awesome job.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks great, nice work.


----------

